# Seperation Plan



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

For those of you who are seperated..
Did you come up with a plan? 
If you have kids, what did you do/say to them?
Did you come up with a time line? 

I need help!!


----------



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

almostsingle30 said:


> For those of you who are seperated..
> Did you come up with a plan?
> If you have kids, what did you do/say to them?
> Did you come up with a time line?
> ...


I am probably not the one to answer your question as my H and I have reconciled. But by posting, I will move your thread up and hopefully someone else can give you some advice.

Take care.


----------



## texasmom (Apr 30, 2008)

I just recently separated from my husband of 15 years. We have 2 boys, 8 and 10. We are splitting their time 50/50. My husband has them Sun, Mon, Tues, and I have them Wed, Thurs, Fri and we are alternating Saturdays. 
We sat the boys down about a week before it happened and explained to them that we had been seeing a counselor and that we decided that it would be best for us to spend some time apart so we can work on being better parents for them. We told them that we still love them and that this had NOTHING to do with them. We have just completed the first week and the kids seem to be doing great! I did have to take my 10 year old aside as he was more upset and explain to him that his dad and I love each other because we are their parents, but we do not love each other like "boyfriend and girlfriend" and that you have to have that to have a good marriage. 
Good Luck!!!


----------

